# Gun Belt



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

My old leather belt finally gave up the ghost. Even though it's just a plain leather belt, I've never had any problems carrying with it. Many here have suggested that a gun belt makes all of the difference in the world when carrying, so I am out to replace it with a true gun belt. I've spent the last hour or two searching and reading old posts about gun belt suggestions, but I have a couple of questions that I couldn't find a satisfactory answer to.

First, does the width of the belt matter? I have another 1 1/2" regular leather belt that I've had for years. I don't really like the width of it because it is a PITA to get my cell phone clip on and off. So, I was considering getting something narrower, but I don't want to comprimise on that count if you all suggest otherwise. My holster can accomodate anything up to 2" or so, making that a non-issue.

Second, are the contoured belts worth the money? I've had one guy suggest that his gun belt gouged his sides a little, and he thought the countoured belts might resolve that problem. I *really, really don't *want to spend that kind of money to buy a contoured belt. But, I don't want to waste money on a straight belt that I don't want to wear because it isn't comfortable.

Any thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

jdeere9750 said:


> First, does the width of the belt matter? I have another 1 1/2" regular leather belt that I've had for years. I don't really like the width of it because it is a PITA to get my cell phone clip on and off. So, I was considering getting something narrower, but I don't want to comprimise on that count if you all suggest otherwise. My holster can accomodate anything up to 2" or so, making that a non-issue...


In my personal scheme of things, I like the width of my belt to exactly match the width of the loop or slots of my holster. Of course, that has to be modified so that the belt will pass through the belt loops on my pants. So, no matter what I do, I'm stuck with a compromise.
My solution is to wear the widest belt that I conveniently can, depending upon both holster and pants.
A belt that exactly fits the holster's slots or loop keeps the holster from moving around, and from lifting up and wasting motion during a presentation.



jdeere9750 said:


> Second, are the contoured belts worth the money? I've had one guy suggest that his gun belt gouged his sides a little, and he thought the countoured belts might resolve that problem. I *really, really don't *want to spend that kind of money to buy a contoured belt. But, I don't want to waste money on a straight belt that I don't want to wear because it isn't comfortable...


I have both types, and I find that a contoured belt is indeed more comfortable, and neater-looking, than a straight belt.
But I can't get a contoured gun belt that's wider than an inch-and-a-half, so if I need to wear an inch-and-three-quarters belt, I'm stuck with a straight one.
Life is full of compromises.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I think that contoured belts are only necessary when the backing material is not going to shape to the body. For instance if they used something like Kydex as the stiffening material then it would be a good idea to have the belt pre-shaped.

I have a bull hide belt from Quality USA Handcrafted Belts - Bullhide, Bridle Leather, Elephant, Shark, Double Prong

They have an unconventional way of sizing the belt for ordering but when I used that method it put the buckle right in the middle (4th hole) of a 7 hole spread.

My belt measured an exact 1.500" (I used a vernier caliper to measure it) and a full .250" thick. A belt that is 1/4" thick will never be called "elegant" but it appears to be well-made.

I have boots that are made from bull hide and it is supposed to be much tougher than cow hide. The boots were purchased in 1985 or 1986 and the lower foot area is is good shape still. I never used to polish the shaft and that area is breaking down. I've just bought a second pair (every 20 years or so you should buy a new pair of boots), and they are identical. They may be the last pair I'll need.

In any case, from my experience, bull hide appears to be tougher than cow hide.

I've only owned the belt for a few months so I can't state how long the belt will last. It is certainly stiff enough for a holster. But it did cost $70.00.

There are nylon duty belts and they are about $30.00. They are stiff enough for gun carry, but they look like nylon duty belts. Not so good.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks for the thoughts, fellas.

I definitely want to avoid the nylon belts - not the look I'm going for. I don't really like the thought of kydex or other materials being used as a stiffening material. Maybe I'm way off base, but I'd kind of like the thing to give just a little. Otherwise, I feel like it will be so uncomfortable that I'll never wear it. Like I said, I've been pretty satisfied with the trusty old leather belt I've been using. I'll look around and see what I can find, but it looks like I'm about to part with $70 or more.

What is the age limit on suspenders? They're looking better and better... :mrgreen:


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

They make two-gun suspender holsters (appendix wear). So not a problem.


----------



## draak (May 28, 2011)

Here is a very interesting sight about gun belts. Everything you ever wanted to know about gunbelts. Well almost.

Gun Belts Home


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Are we talking for concealed carry ? All I've ever used is a good quality 1 inch leather belt. The current belt is about 6 years old and still going strong.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

hud35500 said:


> Are we talking for concealed carry ? All I've ever used is a good quality 1 inch leather belt. The current belt is about 6 years old and still going strong.


It depends on what you are carrying and how you carry it. For inside the waist band the stiffness of the belt is not that important. But if you carry a high ride holster outside the waistband a stiff belt will keep the weapon tightly against your body. This is more noticeable with larger heavier weapons than with ultra light and small ones.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks again, guys.

Finally picked up a good quality leather belt from my local gun store. It's heavy enough to do what I needed, and it seems to be comfortable so far. Time will tell if it was a good pick or not...


----------

